# Lever engine



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is not train related, but was designed to be a stationary steam engine.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwtCeFWAd1A








Ernie


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ernie, 
Long time no talk. You come up with such amazing stuff. This one looks like it would be something on a Roland Emmett engine. You know Far Twitterington and Oystercreek...Love it 
Noel


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very cool Ernie! I will be in town between Xmas and new year and will give you a holler. Your work is magnificent. I have a train project we need to discuss.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Inverted "grasshopper" engine?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of another unique steam engine, the _*Elbow Engine*_...



Ernie, you can probably build one, as seen in this video...


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom, the elbow engine does look cool!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ernie,

Think you can finish it in time for DH?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

designed to be a stationary steam engine 
Ernie, 
That's a regular beam engine, but with a low beam instead of a high one, typical of the early days when they ran pumps for the mines. The first locomotives had the same arrangement. 











Even the Stourbridge Lion had levers.


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pete that engine looks good too. I like the green paint color. 
Tom, I should have it done be DH


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that engine looks good too. I like the green paint color. 
It's actually a Stuart Models kit. In 2008 they made the 'Iver", a 32/45 gauge live steamer.

http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod_.../mod_id/35


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Ernie


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you use macaroni on the elbow engine?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

BRUCE !! 
YOU NEED TO GO TO BED NOW !!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

You can, but it has to be extremely al dente.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you know it's ready to eat when you lose pressure?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I see this thread has steamed off in a different direction. Just as long as it doesn't get too cheesy...


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

To get back on track, this engine was loosely based on a Swedish engine in the ERIC NORDEVALL II a paddle steamer from 1836. It sank in 1856. The model was designed be Mogens Kilde. 
Web site of boat: http://nordevall.com/EN/gazeti/hem/


----------

